# If you thought Grand Theft Auto was offensive you best not read this thread (NWS)



## Mastodon (Aug 2, 2006)

Ladies and gentlemen, I present THE most offensive game ever created.

Pictures are pretty appropriate, but I would not read this at work.

Battle Raper: Hyper Realaction

http://www.somethingawful.com/index.php?a=479


The premise: You are a man, you fight chicks, you beat them up and then rape them mid-battle.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 2, 2006)

That's just retarded in the purest sense.


----------



## Jason (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah that's a good example to set!!


----------



## Naren (Aug 2, 2006)

Uhm, actually you can't compare this to GTA since GTA is a mainstream game and this is the type of game you only find in porno stores and the sleazy sections of some video game stores. No one would campaign against a porno game, but people would campaign against a GTA-like game that young kids are playing.

That said, I've never read anything about these types of games before, so this is the first time I've actually seen what they're like. Quite disturbing (as I'd expect)... and retarded (as I'd also expect)...

The comments were pretty funny. I liked his hypothesizing about the characters.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 2, 2006)

Those games are all kind of fed up if you ask me...love sim games...*sighs*


> Suzume is the kind of girl who thrives on the spirit of competition, and this is reinforced by the fact that she is wearing stockings that say BATTLE RAPER down the side. I don't know about you, but if I were a girl I would not wear any article of clothing that implied I enjoy being raped.


----------



## Regor (Aug 2, 2006)

[parishilton]
That's Hot!
[/sarcasm]

And people say Americans are sexually repressed. The Japanese are sooooo more fucked up than we are. Just see the other thread about 'women only' areas so they're safe from fucking perverts. Not to mention the 'child trade' that goes on there.

[action=Regor]waits to hear what Naren has to say on this issue.[/action]


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 2, 2006)

Chances are you're wrong and he'll set you straight, lol.

On a side note, there is nothing wrong with GTA. I played it when I was little and so far I havn't hijacked in cars or killed any hookers. They are genuinely fun games.

It's a parent's responsibillity to be able to tell if their kid can tell real life from video games. It's also their responsibillity to know what is in their houses (I'm referring to kids being able to get the game from their friends, like I did (I got caught months later though))


----------



## Naren (Aug 2, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Chances are you're wrong and he'll set you straight, lol.
> On a side note, there is nothing wrong with GTA. I played it when I was little and so far I havn't hijacked in cars or killed any hookers. They are genuinely fun games.
> It's a parent's responsibillity to be able to tell if their kid can tell real life from video games. It's also their responsibillity to know what is in their houses (I'm referring to kids being able to get the game from their friends, like I did (I got caught months later though))



Yeah. I have GTA: Vice City and I haven't ever hijacked any cars or killed any innocent people. In Morrowind, sometimes I go around, massacring an entire city, killing everyone. I've never done that in real life.



Regor said:


> [parishilton]
> That's Hot!
> [/sarcasm]
> And people say Americans are sexually repressed. The Japanese are sooooo more fucked up than we are. Just see the other thread about 'women only' areas so they're safe from fucking perverts. Not to mention the 'child trade' that goes on there.
> [action=Regor]waits to hear what Naren has to say on this issue.[/action]



"Child Trade"? What would that be? I have never heard of this and I am pretty damn familiar with everything Japan related (seeing as "Japanese Studies" was my college major; I live in the damn country; and I've been studying that stuff for almost 10 years). Although I believe that every country has "the black market" to some extent, Japan really doesn't have any of the slavery type stuff. The US actually has a huge problem with that kind of stuff, along with child pornography and stuff. Japanese culturally highly value children. In the US, there are a lot of deadbeat parents who would sell their children for money, that stuff is unheard of in Japan. An impossibility. If you read something silly like that somewhere, remember "Don't believe everything you read."

As I said in the "Women Only" thread, the article DR read was extremely exaggerated and much of it wasn't even true. I have only been on a train that even had a "women only" train car once. And, even then, the train car I was in was about 50-60% female. I think people living in the US just imagine what "must be going on over there" in their minds and have no idea about the reality.

You act like there aren't games like this in the US. There are. I used to get "PC Gamer" and "Computer Gaming" (I think it was) around 1997 and there was a mail order game thing in the back with a huge section of porno games (using real people and not animated ones).

I would agree that Japan is a pretty perverted country, but overall, I think the Americans are a lot more fucked up.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hahahaha Morrowind owns, I wish my computer could handle Oblivion. In Morrowind you could pretty much hack yourself so that you could throw a fireball and kill everyone at once  That game owned so much, setting your strength to something like 5000 you just walk around and with some weak ass weapon just club anything once and they die hahahahaha.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah my friend and guitar teacher have both told me there are ALOT of loopholes in Morrowind that you can exploit due to the sheer size of the game.


----------



## Naren (Aug 3, 2006)

I play Morrowind fairly. But I got my one character to level 78 after playing for a total of 150 hours, beating the main game, both expansion packs, and inventing the most amazing weapons ever. That game is probably my favorite game of all time. I killed Vivec, Amaxamalia, and Sotha Sil. ha ha.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 3, 2006)

Naren said:


> I play Morrowind fairly. But I got my one character to level 78 after playing for a total of 150 hours, beating the main game, both expansion packs, and inventing the most amazing weapons ever. That game is probably my favorite game of all time. I killed Vivec, Amaxamalia, and Sotha Sil. ha ha.


Ah, I beat the original game...for hte most part...I don't think I did some of the original quest/guilds...

I started out Bloodmoon but then stopped...I don't remember why...I think I had like 200 mods running at that point and with all the various ones I used with different characters it was just too hard to keep track of...I have like 6 installations of it because of that


----------



## Naren (Aug 3, 2006)

I beat Morrowind, Tribunal, and Bloodmoon, became head of the Thieve's Guild, the Fighter's Guild, the colony (in Bloodmoon), the Blades, and one of the houses.

I did not use 1 mod. I really didn't like mods. The game had some bugs, but most mods just did really stupid stuff like giving you cheats that made the game super easy. I liked how I made my own weapons within the actual game.

My brother has played that game for 2 years and still hasn't beat it. Kind of embarassing. I beat it within the first 2 weeks I bought it...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 3, 2006)

Naren said:


> I beat Morrowind, Tribunal, and Bloodmoon, became head of the Thieve's Guild, the Fighter's Guild, the colony (in Bloodmoon), the Blades, and one of the houses.
> I did not use 1 mod. I really didn't like mods. The game had some bugs, but most mods just did really stupid stuff like giving you cheats that made the game super easy. I liked how I made my own weapons within the actual game.
> My brother has played that game for 2 years and still hasn't beat it. Kind of embarassing. I beat it within the first 2 weeks I bought it...


Same with me. My character is head of almost every group - House Hlaalu, Thieves, Fighters, Mages Guilds, Blades, The Temple, the Imperial Cult.. shit, I rule everything essentially. 

I killed Vivec and Almalexia, too. My guy chews them up. He's invicible.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't know about you guys, but that article had me laughing my ass off. That game sounds hilarious. ROFL the character bios are priceless.


----------



## Naren (Aug 3, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Same with me. My character is head of almost every group - House Hlaalu, Thieves, Fighters, Mages Guilds, Blades, The Temple, the Imperial Cult.. shit, I rule everything essentially.
> I killed Vivec and Almalexia, too. My guy chews them up. He's invicible.



I never joined the Imperial Cult or The Temple because they looked really boring. I did join the Mages Guild and did some missions for them, but their missions weren't that interesting, so I didn't work up to head. Just about everything else, I became the head of. The Thieves and Fighters Guild missions were pretty cool.

I was wondering how you do quests for the Ashlanders. They're in the profile thing, "Next Rank:" and stuff like that, but where do you get missions from them? Always thought that was kind of weird.

With my one character, I could beat Vivec in like 1 minute. When I fought Daggoth Ur, after destroying the heart of Lokhan, he was dead within 5 seconds. Ha ha ha. I dominated that game. Probably my favorite RPG.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 3, 2006)

1 minutes, Christ Almighty, that's awesome. 

Y'know, I don't remember how to do Ashlander quests, or even if I did any.


----------



## Roland777 (Aug 3, 2006)

> Being out of the loop when it comes to the Japanese language has caused me to miss out on reviewing a vast number of Hentai games that were so perverse no one even bothered to port them over to English for fear that they might cause a third atomic bomb to be dropped on the island nation. While "Battle Raper: HYPER REALACTION" may toe the line when it comes to causing a nuclear strike against Japan


----------



## Regor (Aug 3, 2006)

Naren said:


> Yeah. I have GTA: Vice City and I haven't ever hijacked any cars or killed any innocent people. In Morrowind, sometimes I go around, massacring an entire city, killing everyone. I've never done that in real life.
> "Child Trade"? What would that be? I have never heard of this and I am pretty damn familiar with everything Japan related (seeing as "Japanese Studies" was my college major; I live in the damn country; and I've been studying that stuff for almost 10 years). Although I believe that every country has "the black market" to some extent, Japan really doesn't have any of the slavery type stuff. The US actually has a huge problem with that kind of stuff, along with child pornography and stuff. Japanese culturally highly value children. In the US, there are a lot of deadbeat parents who would sell their children for money, that stuff is unheard of in Japan. An impossibility. If you read something silly like that somewhere, remember "Don't believe everything you read."
> As I said in the "Women Only" thread, the article DR read was extremely exaggerated and much of it wasn't even true. I have only been on a train that even had a "women only" train car once. And, even then, the train car I was in was about 50-60% female. I think people living in the US just imagine what "must be going on over there" in their minds and have no idea about the reality.
> You act like there aren't games like this in the US. There are. I used to get "PC Gamer" and "Computer Gaming" (I think it was) around 1997 and there was a mail order game thing in the back with a huge section of porno games (using real people and not animated ones).
> I would agree that Japan is a pretty perverted country, but overall, I think the Americans are a lot more fucked up.



What I'm referring to is that I've heard stories on the news about being able to goto Japan and have sex with children. Is that not true? (I swear I heard about it on the news though... not just 'rumor')


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 3, 2006)

^ You're probably thinking Thailand, dude.


----------



## Roland777 (Aug 3, 2006)

Regor said:


> What I'm referring to is that I've heard stories on the news about being able to goto Japan and have sex with children. Is that not true? (I swear I heard about it on the news though... not just 'rumor')



That would be Thailand.


----------



## Naren (Aug 3, 2006)

Regor said:


> What I'm referring to is that I've heard stories on the news about being able to goto Japan and have sex with children. Is that not true? (I swear I heard about it on the news though... not just 'rumor')



Fuck no. What the hell? First of all, sex with anyone under 18 is illegal. There is the "enjo kosai" thing (which the media blew way out of proportion) and that, also, is illegal. If you get caught doing that, you'll get sent to jail (and that's not children. That's like 15 and 16 year olds). I think Japan is one of the safest countries in the world for young children. The US? I'd be afraid of my 4-year old daughter getting raped by some psycho if I let my eyes off her for a second or my 2-year-old son getting brutally murdered if I'm not careful. Detroit is literally 1000x more dangerous than Tokyo.

Let me reiterate with extreme stress: _*"Do not believe everything you hear." *_Just because you heard it on the news does not make it any more valid than something on some 12-year-old's website. Now I don't know what was wrong with the news that day, but I bet they got a lot of angry phone calls and letters from people who knew the truth. I mean, the guy who supported that "info" probably got fired.

What did you call it. "Child trade"? That sounds like something from Djibouti or Zimbabwe or Argentina...

Don't go blindly attacking some country when you don't have the facts. The truth is: what you assumed is completely wrong. Many Japanese have the idea that all Americans own guns and most Americans do illegal drugs. Why do those people think that? The answer is quite simple. Because of Hollywood movies.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Aug 3, 2006)

hahahaha, i've played that game. it was sick and wrong and all kinds of fun!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 3, 2006)

I've heard of children being sold as sex slaves in some Asian countries (Thailand and Vietnam IIRC), but Japan wasn't one of them.

Most countries are pretty fucked up in one way or another. You should see the UK's record for alcohol related violence and teenage pregnancy.


----------



## Naren (Aug 3, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> I've heard of children being sold as sex slaves in some Asian countries (Thailand and Vietnam IIRC), but Japan wasn't one of them.
> Most countries are pretty fucked up in one way or another. You should see the UK's record for alcohol related violence and teenage pregnancy.



Japan has its problems, but children being sold as sex slaves (or willingly being sex slaves. Or just having sex period) is not one of them. That would be absolutely unheard of and unimaginable here. I know a lot of people I work with who would be shocked and offended to hear that. I mean, I would be offended if I met someone who thought in all seriousness that children were regularly sold as sex slaves in the US.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 3, 2006)

While we are on the subject, isn't the legal age of consent in erm....either Finland or Sweden, 14?


----------



## Naren (Aug 3, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> While we are on the subject, isn't the legal age of consent in erm....either Finland or Sweden, 14?



There are some countries where the age is 10-12. And then there are countries that don't have a legal age of consent.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't think i'd play that game. Vice City is awesome though. I beat it a while back, good game. 



Roland777 said:


> That would be Thailand.




I never heard that ever happening in Japan.


----------



## noodles (Aug 3, 2006)

What a stupid fucking game. Yay, let's encourage the psychopaths! 



Mastodon said:


> While we are on the subject, isn't the legal age of consent in erm....either Finland or Sweden, 14?



You sure you're not thinking of Alabama, Georgia, Misisissippi, etc? 

Age of Consent by Country

Whoa, look at you sick fuckers in Canada! Girl on girl action can happen between 12 year olds!


----------



## Rick (Aug 3, 2006)

So I guess on the Cook Islands, anything goes?


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 3, 2006)

Well it probably dosn't encourage phycos as much as it just satisfies perverts.


Man there are alot of countries where homosexual sex is illegal.

Finland = 16, Sweden =15.

The reason I asked is because I was reading some movie review where they listed the ratings in sever different countries.

For the U.S it was a rated R movie but it was rated "15+" in Sweden.

Then I looked it up and remember reading something about the age of consent being 15.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 3, 2006)

Naren said:


> Japan has its problems, but children being sold as sex slaves (or willingly being sex slaves. Or just having sex period) is not one of them. That would be absolutely unheard of and unimaginable here. I know a lot of people I work with who would be shocked and offended to hear that. I mean, I would be offended if I met someone who thought in all seriousness that children were regularly sold as sex slaves in the US.



No, the rest of the world just thinks we're all God Freaks. 

(I know that's not true, but the level of ignoracne and demonization in this country astounds me. I know humans are somewhat xenophobic by nature, but the U.S. has to be worse than everyone but maybe China...)


----------



## Drew (Aug 3, 2006)

noodles said:


> Whoa, look at you sick fuckers in Canada! Girl on girl action can happen between 12 year olds!



 how old do they have to be if you want to watch? 


[action=Drew]prepares to burn. [/action]

DR, it could be worse, we have a long track record of electing idiots to the presidency here. I'll trade that for teen pregnancy and drinking any day.


----------



## Jason (Aug 3, 2006)

noodles said:


> What a stupid fucking game. Yay, let's encourage the psychopaths!
> You sure you're not thinking of Alabama, Georgia, Misisissippi, etc?
> Age of Consent by Country
> Whoa, look at you sick fuckers in Canada! Girl on girl action can happen between 12 year olds!



yeah but guys in canada have to wait to 18 before they start pluggin each other.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 3, 2006)

.jason. said:


> yeah but guys in canada have to wait to 18 before they start pluggin each other.


----------



## Rick (Aug 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> how old do they have to be if you want to watch?



So wrong.


----------

